# O Magnum Mysterium



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everybody!

Sorry it's been so long since my last post. A lot has happened since then. The bad news is that mom had a stroke and is in a nursing home. Please pray for her. The good news is that a leading classical music record company wants me on their label!! Please pray for me!! I'm 60 years old and have never had a voice lesson. Needless to say, it's a bit intimidating to have a CD of me singing released into the serious classical music community! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. This is a rework of Lauridsen's O Magnum Mysterium. Enjoy!






Thanks,
Bruce


----------

